# Saunders Falcon 2 hunting upgrades.



## Papa Shred (Mar 10, 2020)

Iv'e been trying to save for a good compound bow but have not been to successful. I totally forgot that I had one of these in storage. After getting it out and playing with it I thought that Maybe I could shoot arrows through it if I added a whisker biscuit. Once I did that it shot them real well, but accuracy was hard to figure out, so I added a sight from an old compound bow and it works amazingly! can't get enough of it. Only thing left to do is find some Good bands. I went out and bought some speargun bands but they didn't have the trajectory I was after but had a good initial kick. my flat bands have the trajectory but not enough power. so i linked them together and came up with what seems to be working really well. the arows travel far, quick and accurately along with the whisker biscuit guiding them. Looking forward to the comments about this...  . :lol:

#saundersfalcon2mod


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice job on it. I like that rest. A normal whisker biscuit puts too much drag on the fletching. You're definitely on the tight track. You need some Chinese elastic and some Easton super lite shafts and you're off and running. 
Enjoy your slingshot journey!


----------



## Papa Shred (Mar 10, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice job on it. I like that rest. A normal whisker biscuit puts too much drag on the fletching. You're definitely on the tight track. You need some Chinese elastic and some Easton super lite shafts and you're off and running.
> Enjoy your slingshot journey!


Awesome! thanks for the encouragment. are the shafts fibre glass? Also what thickness or weight elastic should i get? i want as much power as possible to get good shots in. Thanks again @IBOJOE


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a neat rig you have made. It looks like it will shoot well and that is what matters. Have you tried any Dankung tubing? I think some 3060 in a looped set up would be quite the trick on your sent up.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Interesting set-up.

Archery and slingshots often make for some interesting cross-fertilization.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Definitely an original setup that looks very effective indeed. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Papa Shred (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks guys! this is very encouraging.



raventree78 said:


> That is a neat rig you have made. It looks like it will shoot well and that is what matters. Have you tried any Dankung tubing? I think some 3060 in a looped set up would be quite the trick on your sent up.


I haven't tried Dankung. have heard of it but don't know much about it really. I was going to buy some thinner more elastic tubing from a shop here in OZ called Clark Rubber. it is sold as exercise elastic tubing. anyway got the tougher stuff instead. Interested to try this 3060 tho. At the moment it shoots an arrow 82 feet with only 0.78 inch lift. Generally within 65 feet, the bulls eye stays within the pins in the sight. If I can get better power than that id'e be so stoked. Sorry about the rookie "lingo"... not honed in my my slingshot speech yet.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Really cool setup! I know several people on the forum have shot slingbows with success. Maybe post a question on the slingbow section asking for preferred rubber. Welcome to the forum and be sure to keep us posted on any upgrades you make!


----------



## Papa Shred (Mar 10, 2020)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Really cool setup! I know several people on the forum have shot slingbows with success. Maybe post a question on the slingbow section asking for preferred rubber. Welcome to the forum and be sure to keep us posted on any upgrades you make!


will do. cheers!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum. I think you are thinking!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Shred (Mar 10, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Welcome to the Forum. I think you are thinking!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 I think so too.... I think :looney:


----------

